# New Nail spotter



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

So after reading the nail spooter thread, I ordered one up and received it today. It is a Drywallmaster 3" and according to my sander if I use it correctly a 3rd coat on screw is not needed on painted walls and ceilings. Just wondering if anyone has any tips on proper use to achieve the two coat special. Of course first coat has been done buy hand. 
Run the mud thick or thin?
Have the box moving before touching down?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingercor said:


> So after reading the nail spooter thread, I ordered one up and received it today. It is a Drywallmaster 3" and according to my sander if I use it correctly a 3rd coat on screw is not needed on painted walls and ceilings. Just wondering if anyone has any tips on proper use to achieve the two coat special. Of course first coat has been done buy hand.
> Run the mud thick or thin?
> Have the box moving before touching down?


 
About the two coat special,,, are you asking, one coat by hand and one with the nail spotter, or one coat by hand and two coats by the nail spotter???

I have an inquirering mind :thumbup:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently one coat by hand and one with the spotter. I've also seen it done as well buy hand with the second coat on thick with manicured edges, as long as the edges are tight and mud is not to thin it can pass. Just takes to freaken long.
I'm not sure if the spotter has been modified to achieve this but I am looking into it.
I did get a chance to run my spotter to day and fast but with it full of mud the starts and takeoffs were too much I had to wipe the edges. Also noticed with the box half full the take off were better. 
I also thought the mud amount would be adjustable but it looks like the blade only moves for wear down.
What I really liked was not holding a pan full of mud and for a little box that mud goes a long way. Even if I do have to sand the takeoffs still faster.


----------

